# turbocharging SR16



## Shifter Kart (Jan 8, 2005)

I've been thinking of turbocharging my SR16 for some while now, but I cant seem to find any info on it, nor can I find any evidence of anyone else going boost.
going SR20 is a last resort, seeing that I'll have to get a gearbox to go with it since the Sr16's are so close, but it seems more and more likely that I may have to go there?
what do you think?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Shifter Kart said:


> I've been thinking of turbocharging my SR16 for some while now, but I cant seem to find any info on it, nor can I find any evidence of anyone else going boost.
> going SR20 is a last resort, seeing that I'll have to get a gearbox to go with it since the Sr16's are so close, but it seems more and more likely that I may have to go there?
> what do you think?


Is it an SR16VE or just an SR16? It can be done and I am sure it would make decent power. I would follow thew SR20 turbo guidelines for the most part, heck is the exhaust port and bolt pattern the same as the SR20?


----------



## Shifter Kart (Jan 8, 2005)

it's a 16VE, (dont know of any 16DE), I dont know if the exhaust port and bolt parrern are the same, I'll have to check.....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Shifter Kart said:


> it's a 16VE, (dont know of any 16DE), I dont know if the exhaust port and bolt parrern are the same, I'll have to check.....


Well be careful. There are afew turbocharged SR20VE's and I am not talking about the factory VET, people have turboed VE's. My guess is that the GTi-R manifold will botl up but I could be wrong, it might take some porting of the runners but it just might work. I would search on SR20forum as there is more than one member who has done this on the SR20VE.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

if you were to lay a VE exhaust manifold gasket on top of a SR gasket, you would see that the ports are a little different. a SR manifold/flange will work, but you will have to slighltly bore/port the flange to fit. 

this is one of our stock port size DE flanges on top of a VE exh mani gasket. 



















Here is a turbo VE that is making some power
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=137466

and keep your SR16 trans or send it to me...short ratios and big tires/traction make for a whole lot of accleration  iirc, the SR16 trans is also as strong as the b15 trans.


----------

